# gutes karpfengwässer in nrw



## karpfenangeler (17. März 2008)

hallo 
ich würde gerne mal wissen wo es ein gutes karpfengewässer 
oder see gibt |supergri
indem viele karpfen sind!!
freue mich schon auf antworten!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: gutes karpfengwässer in nrw*

Hallo!
Ich würde mal sagen die ganzen Kanäle in NRW sind gute Karpfengewässer.#6
Vorausgesetzt man kennt die Stellen.

Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## karpfen-freak (19. März 2008)

*AW: gutes karpfengwässer in nrw*

also es stimmt das die kanäle gute karpfengewässer sind aber garantiert nicht für gastangler weil es dort zwar sehr große karpfen bis 45 pfund gibt aber auch sehr wenige!!!!!
ich kann dir 2 nwa gewässer empfehlen
1. recker teich mit schuppis bis 30 pfund und graser bis 35 pfund das gewässer ist zwar nur 1 ha groß aber wenn du die richtige stelle kennst und mit mais oder mit nussige boilies angelst kann ich dir versprechen das du mindestens einen standartkarpfen fängst von ca. 4-8 pfund (wenn du dort im sommer angelst würde ich nur nachts dort angeln wegen dem badebetrieb (der teich ist in recke)
2. der niedrighaussee ist zwar etwas anspruchsvoller zu beangeln aber man kann dafür mehr als belohnt werden!!!dort gibt es schuppis bis 40pfund und spiegler bis 25 pfund aber keine graser!! dort fängt man am besten mit fruchtigen boilies (geheimtipp heidelbeere) hier kannst du immer angeln weil der see ist nur für angler zugänglich!!! hier sind standart karpfern so ca 10-15 pfund schwer aber auch wesentlich schwerer zu überlisten wie im recker teich!!! weil der see auch ziehmlich groß ist (ca. 12ha) auch hier darf man nachtangeln und an beiden seen darf man ein zelt mitnehmen!!!(der see liegt bei westerkappeln)
ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen
und wünsche dir noch den ein oder anderen schuppenträger der das herz erfreut!!


----------



## karpfenangeler (19. März 2008)

*AW: gutes karpfengwässer in nrw*

hallo                   #h#h#h#h
kennst ihr vieleicht zufällig eine website von dem SEE??#c#c
noch eine Frage wo kann man sich denn da die Gehnehmigungskarten holen ?|supergri|supergri


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. März 2008)

*AW: gutes karpfengwässer in nrw*

Hi alle zusammen!
karpfen-freak welcher von den abgebildeten Seen ist der Niedrighaussee??
Und wo würde es dafür Tageskarten geben???
Kennst du noch andere Seen mit guten Karpfenbestand????


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. März 2008)

*AW: gutes karpfengwässer in nrw*

Sehr gut Angeldetlev!!!


----------



## karpfen-freak (20. März 2008)

*AW: gutes karpfengwässer in nrw*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen!
> karpfen-freak welcher von den abgebildeten Seen ist der Niedrighaussee??
> Und wo würde es dafür Tageskarten geben???
> Kennst du noch andere Seen mit guten Karpfenbestand????


ich würde sagen der rechts unten weil direkt neben den niedrighaussee der präriesee ist 
der präriesee gehört nicht der nwa also kann ich nur sagen was ich gehört habe:alles genau so wie im niedrighaussee bloß keine maränen


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: gutes karpfengwässer in nrw*

oben: Niedringhaussee
unten: Präriesee, Karpfen bis 45 Pfund (letztes Jahr noch ein 38er rausgekommen (Spiegel und Schuppenkarpfen). Dazu noch Graskarpfen von einer Größe die man sich kaum vorstellen kann (ca. 60-80 Pfund). Außerdem ist der P-See wohl eines der besten Hechtgewässer in der Osnabrücker Gegend (konnte allein in den letzten 9 Monaten 3 Hechte Ü 100 cm fangen). Und Maränen gibt es in dem See auch, zwar nicht viele, aber dafür grosse !!!

Grüße
Thomas


----------

